# Identify Speaker



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Can anyone identify the model/brand of these. They are on Craigslist as Klipsh but did not look like them to me. The owner say kno info on back.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Ask the seller if he can pull out one of the speakers and see if there is some info inside the cabinet or on the back of the speaker.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I thought about that, not sure it will happen. Appears to be a female seller and they are listed with a Klipsh center, KV2. Still trying to find out if they are ported or not.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The yellow cones are reminiscent of klipsch, however all the images of klipsch speakers I could find used horn tweeters whereas these don't.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have kevlar drivers (Focal) in my mains. I thought they might be some B&W's but could not find an image.


----------



## shinksma (Aug 12, 2010)

Perhaps they are some sort of DIY kit from the 80s or 90s? Non-symmetrical tweeter-midrange/woofer looks not typical of most recent designs, and if no labels/logos anywhere night indicate DIY.

I dunno, random shot in the dark. Ow! (Hmm, better not do that next time...)



shinksma


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Good call! I have a pic of the back now and I would say DIY for sure.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

They look a little like a special addition pioneer sold some 5 years ago "oak barrel" or something. That said most any brand would have markings on it. Unless these were repaired/modded I'd expect they are home made.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Never mind driver positioning isn't right.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Do they still have the grills?
If they are DIY they have done a good job on the rounding of the edges and the veneering!


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the funny feeling that he started with a major brand speaker and DIY'd modifications. As to the original? Dunno. Kina' remind me of some of the older Infinitiys.

That inverted dome tweeter is not common (Focal uses one), and though yellow drivers are usually B&W, those don't look like the kevlar weve (though it could be the photo), and that's definitely not a B&W back.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

When I saw them I was thinking about rear surrounds for my system. I have ACI Saphire lll LE with Focal kevlar drivers and scanspeak tweeters. I am using some old Polk bookshelves now. I was not that attracted after seeing the rear ports, mine hang on the wall. 

He wants $75 firm for them, I think I will pass. Any suggestion for a little more umph from my rears? It's a big room and I need sealed or front port due to hanging on the wall.


----------

